# Tire and wheel size?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

What is the widest size tire i can fit on a 96 200sx se stock rims?


What is the biggest size rim + tire combination i can get to fit without modifying suspension parts?


Thanks.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

If you have the SE, you have 14 inch rims, I'm assuming, I think the widest a 14 goes is up to 195, being that it is such a small rim.
As far as how big, you can go 18's without changing nothing, but you are gonna have a gap in your front fender, and your car is gonna sit high as hell. There is also a guy on here that put 19's on his car with no problem, but he had airbag suspension.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

actually, you can go for 7" wide wheels and wrap them with 205 tires......


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *actually, you can go for 7" wide wheels and wrap them with 205 tires...... *


you can put 205's on the stock 14's? whoa, I never knew that.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *you can put 205's on the stock 14's? whoa, I never knew that. *


no i dont think you can, last time i checked, my stock 14's werent 7" wide


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Before everyone starts bickering. His SECOND question was:

*"What is the biggest size rim + tire combination i can get to fit without modifying suspension parts?"*

What "azkicker0027" was stating was you can purchase AFTERMARKET rims 7 wide. NOT stock rims. AND with aftermarket rims, YES, you can put on 205 tires.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

thanks for clearing that up......a little common sense goes a long way...and 205/55's are the max for 16's...............and 205/45r16's are almost the same circumference as the stock wheels for speedo accuracy....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

The SE-R rims I have seen are always listed as 15x6 allowing them to hold the 205's everyone is running. Unfortunately all of us SE's with 14 steel wheels are 14x5.5. At least that's whats stamped on the inside of mine. As for the cast 14's I don't know. I want to run 195s next but they are really past the ideal width. However, alot of people do it with no problem.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

We sittin here arguing, and the original poster hasn't even replied yet. LOL!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *We sittin here arguing, and the original poster hasn't even replied yet. LOL!! *


Sounds typical, doesn't it?:jump: :banana:


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

ok so i have a 99 gxe with 14''s are there tires that are 195/65/14 and if they do exist who makes em cause all ive found is the height /65/ is decreaced to /60/ when i find a tire i want . who makes a 195/65/ tire and are there any good performances tires that are hr rated that size? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

i didnt know they made Limited Editions with ga16's???


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

IS IT OK TO RUN 205/50/16 ON A B14. WILL IT CAUSE ANYTHING OTHER THAN SPEEDOMETER DIFFERENCE


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

" didnt know they made Limited Editions with ga16's???"

there were sentra limited editions in 99 and 94... both 5 year increments. Maybe 89, but I'm not sure... there was an SE-limited (the infamous SE-L) and the GXE limited... which was just a badged GXE really.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually, the limited edititon GXE's were kinda like SE/SE-R's without the good wheels and SR20DE.They used the good interior and spoiler, but not the mechanical bits.Go figure.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

you can run 215/45/16....and even a 7.5" width.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Tobyzxt85 said:


> *What is the widest size tire i can fit on 96 200sx se stock rims?
> What is the biggest size rim + tire combination i can get to fit without modifying suspension parts?*


1: On the stockers, I think 195 is the widest you wanna go on a stock B14 14" SE wheel. On the B14 SE-R wheel, I've seen 215's mounted, but did not perform well at all when pushed in a corner when I rode in it. It had a lot of rollover on the sidewall which felt uncomfortable at the limit. Wouldn't go any wider than 205 for those.
2: Biggest combo you can go is either 18" with 215/35 easily (as in tons of choices in proper offset range to work properly) or 19" with a 225/35/19 with proper offset being more critical in this case. 
3: 7.5" is the widest you want to go on any wheel choice you make. They will fit easily, and worked well on my 200 before I sold them. And like johnnykomac said, 215's will work well, and I can attest to that since I had 215/45's on the 7.5" wide wheels mentioned earlier.
4: To lucino, 205/50/16 will work w/o any problems other than speedo error, but what are you after running this size tire? Do you have these already and just don't wanna let them go to waste? The 45 series sidewall will feel better with a bit better turn in and the quality performance tire selections are more plentiful in 205/45 than 205/50.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Good point.... 

But, if you go with a 16" rim 215/45/16 will barely change your speedo(like anyone cares anyway) and is wider....

I suggest the Falken Azenis.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

what about 215 40 17's? with g/c's and agx's?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

98-200sx said:


> *what about 215 40 17's? with g/c's and agx's? *


Should be no problem at all with that tire size with the right offset wheels even when lowered.


----------



## thalegend (Aug 1, 2003)

yo i want to put 18x9.5 in the rear is it possible with out doing any other mods... key word is possible, I also want to put 18x8.5 on the front...??? small tires = :lame: this is rear wheel drive here and anything x 7.5 just wont do.


----------



## usdm200sx (Mar 19, 2005)

I run the 205/40/16 tires on mine....i didnt notice the spedo changes...what exactly changes....just the caibration of how fast your really going? I mean can someone please explain that to me. IMO the 40 series tires blow...ive had so many issue with shitty roads and that size of a sidewall...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

thalegend said:


> yo i want to put 18x9.5 in the rear is it possible with out doing any other mods... key word is possible, I also want to put 18x8.5 on the front...??? small tires = :lame: this is rear wheel drive here and anything x 7.5 just wont do.


OMG! Who has awakened this 2 year old post from the dead!!!


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but does anyone know if the SE-R stock 15 and G20 stock wheels will fit my 98 200SX SE? Anything is better than heavy ass steel wheels with hub caps.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SupraMK3 said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but does anyone know if the SE-R stock 15 and G20 stock wheels will fit my 98 200SX SE? Anything is better than heavy ass steel wheels with hub caps.


Hijack... it's 6 months old!

Please try not to open old dead threads.... thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

205 is about the widest you want to go on any stock Sentra wheel.

You can stuff 245 under there with some body work and stock suspension, you just have to be careful with offset. Oh, guess the fender liners would have to go.

225 should be doable without mods, just watch your offset.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bahearn said:


> 205 is about the widest you want to go on any stock Sentra wheel.
> 
> You can stuff 245 under there with some body work and stock suspension, you just have to be careful with offset. Oh, guess the fender liners would have to go.
> 
> 225 should be doable without mods, just watch your offset.


 to fit 245's under you car, you will have to do a hell of a lot of work, the widest you can go is 215 without tire rub. 


Stock se-r rims are 6.5" as i just have tires mounted and my mechanic measured after i told him. Just to correct an earlier post. Here is the other thing with oversizing rims, they are heavy, which mess up your breaking majorly as the rotorary mass of the wheels will cause the car to stop a lot slower. your acceleration will take you from a sloth to a slug. If you want to know how to properly size rims, search or look at NPM>


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

myoung said:


> Hijack... it's 6 months old!
> 
> Please try not to open old dead threads.... thanks


What's the big deal with reopenning old thread? We have new members daily and I'm sure it may be beneficial to them. Besides my question was if SE-R 15" wheels or G20 stockers will fit on 200SX SE. This forum is supposed to be for sharing the same interest while gaining new knowledge from others right?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SupraMK3 said:


> What's the big deal with reopenning old thread? We have new members daily and I'm sure it may be beneficial to them.


cuz there is just one like it, right below this thread. and all of these questions can be answered by searching.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> cuz there is just one like it, right below this thread. and all of these questions can be answered by searching.


FYI, I have tried searching for it and I was unable to find the information I needed. It's like trying to find a needle in a haysack.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106647 that is a start


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106647 that is a start


Man, that thread has 13 pages. It'll take me hours to filter thru all that garbage. It's like doing HW. But thanks for the link. At least I have a start point now. You win! :cheers:


----------



## vagabondrambler (Jul 27, 2017)

will the wheels/rims from 1998 Altima fit my 2009 Altima ???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No. 2001-and-earlier Altimas have 4-lugs wheels and 2002-and-later Altimas have 5-lug wheels.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

vagabondrambler said:


> will the wheels/rims from 1998 Altima fit my 2009 Altima ???


Is there an unknown to me reason why you would ask this in an old sentra thread, as opposed to asking in the altima section???
I am wondering if this is a result of the posting policy here which limits new members from starting threads?


----------



## airineialex (Oct 10, 2017)

i think its 205/55R16 .... but you can check it for sure here : carstiresize.com .


----------

